# How to build your own wooden vivarium (2) cut wood sizes



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

As my original posting dealt with the construction of a 30" unit, using only a single sheet of furniture board. 

link. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html


I have listed below the required cut sizes of other popular sized vivarium units. Obviously this will in many cases require the builder to purchase extra furniture boards.
When constructing any unit over 3ft in length. You will require the addition of a further vertical support piece. positioned at the middle rear of the unit. This should be a minimum of 2" wide, Where this is required. I have added the piece into the list and marked SP.

The largest size listed is 4ft x 2ft x 2ft. Larger units often require a slightly different build spec. due to supports and suitable strengthening. I will create a seperate build plan for these in the near future, detailing these differences and showing options available. Also there will be details on vertical units requiring height over width.

I have listed the cut sizes in metric as the majority of boards now available are metric sized. but the equivalent imperial sizes are listed as the header size.
*
REQUIRED CUT WOOD SIZES *
*
STANDARD VIVARIUM SIZES*

*2ftW X 18"H X 15"D
61cm x 46cm x 38cm

*2 x 61cm x 38cm
2 x 43cm x 38cm
2 x 58cm x 7cm
1 x backboard 61cm x 46cm

3ft X 18"H X 18" D
*92cm x 46cm x 46cm*

2 x 92cm x 46cm
2 x 46cm x 43cm
2 x 89cm x 7cm
1 x backboard 92cm x 46cm

*3ftW X 24"H X 18"D
**92cm x 61cm x 46cm*

2 x 92cm x 46cm
2 x 46cm x 58cm
2 x 89cm x 7cm
1 x backboard 92cm x 61cm

*3ftW X 24"H X 24"D
**92cm x 61cm x 61cm*

2 x 92cm x 61cm
2 x 61cm x 58cm
2 x 89cm x 7cm
1 x backboard 92cm x 61cm
*
4ftW X 18"H X 18"D
** 122cm x 46cm x 46cm*

2 x 122cm x 46cm
2 x 46cm x 43cm
2 x 119cm x 7cm
1 x 43cm x 7cm *SP*
1 x backboard 122cm x 46cm

*4ft**W X 24"H X 18"D*
* 122cm x 61cm x 46cm*

2 x 122cm x 46cm
2 x 46cm x 58cm
2 x 119cm x 7cm
1 x 58cm x 7cm *SP*
1 x backboard 122cm x 46cm

*4ftW X 24"H X 24"D
** 122cm x 61cm x 61cm*

2 x 122cm x 61cm
2 x 61cm x 58cm
2 x 119cm x 7cm
1 x 58cm x 7cm *SP*
1 x backboard 122cm x 61cm


THESE SIZES ARE ONLY CORRECT IF USING 15MM FURNITURE BOARD. IF USING MDF BOARD eg 18MM BOARD THEN ADJUST ACCORDINGLY. IE IN THE CASE OF 18mm REDUCE HEIGHT OF SIDE BOARDS/ AND *SP *BY A FURTHER 6mm.


HOPE THAT HELPS!!: victory:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

nick gilchrist said:


> As my original posting dealt with the construction of a 30" unit, using only a single sheet of furniture board.
> 
> link. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html
> 
> ...


Sticky! :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just like the first post.... awesome!!


----------



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great post, I will trying one of these shortly.

Just to ask a stupid question: the support in the middle for the 4ft vivs I'm picturing as basically just a thin strip of wood in the middle of the viv pushed up against the plywood back, then maybe a single screw top and bottom holding it in place there? possibly in combination with tacs through the backboard?


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Azrael84 said:


> Great post, I will trying one of these shortly.
> 
> Just to ask a stupid question: the support in the middle for the 4ft vivs I'm picturing as basically just a thin strip of wood in the middle of the viv pushed up against the plywood back, then maybe a single screw top and bottom holding it in place there? possibly in combination with tacs through the backboard?


If its a 4ft then yes,,central point the strut at the nack. but use single 11/4" size 8 screw at each end to hold in place ..when attaching the back board use 3!4" screws size 6 into the strut..about 3 is fine.


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Nick... just wondering if you build ne to spec and sell them on to people ?? You obviously know ya shizzle so i would be interested in getting a quote off you if you did..

Thanks

Lee


----------

